# problem bei Custom loop



## KUCKFATHA (21. Oktober 2018)

Hi ich habe gestern meinen ersten custom loop gebaut und folgendes Problem. Meine pumpen AGB Kombo ist übergelaufen. Die Pumpe steht ganz unten und ist zu 25%gefüllt. Über nacht ist dann alles da rein gelaufen und auch übergelaufen. Wie kann man das verhindern?


----------



## Abductee (21. Oktober 2018)

Du meinst aus dem AGB ist Wasser ausgelaufen?


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (21. Oktober 2018)

Ich würde jetzt auf Anhieb sagen du hast irgendwas nicht richtig zu/fest gedreht und deshalb kam Luft rein. Hattest du gestern schon getestet ob alles dicht ist? Mach Mal bitte Bilder vielleicht sieht man was.


----------



## KUCKFATHA (21. Oktober 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Du meinst aus dem AGB ist Wasser ausgelaufen?



ja genau. vllt ist noch irgendwo luft drin. wie bekomme ich die gut raus? tropfen tut es nirgends


----------



## Abductee (21. Oktober 2018)

Der AGB sollte dicht sein, wenn da Wasser ausläuft hast du dort ein Problem.


----------



## NatokWa (21. Oktober 2018)

Ähm , wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du keinen Deckel auf dem AGB ? Nr für das Foto oder dauerhaft ? Der gehört da auf jeden Fall drauf .....


----------



## _Berge_ (21. Oktober 2018)

Auf dem Bild vom AGB sieht es so aus als ob das Reservoir nicht richtig aufgeschraubt ist? Zumindest sehe ich noch gewinde


----------



## KUCKFATHA (21. Oktober 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ähm , wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du keinen Deckel auf dem AGB ? Nr für das Foto oder dauerhaft ? Der gehört da auf jeden Fall drauf .....



war nur für das Bild hatte es vorher befüllt.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (21. Oktober 2018)

Wenn die wakü ausgeschaltet wird ist es normal das Wasser in den AGB läuft aber wenn alles richtig zu gemacht ist darf da kein Wasser austreten.Du sagst das nichts tropft bleibt fast nur der Deckel des AGB nicht richtig drauf oder der Anschluss im Deckel nicht richtig fest.
Ist das Dichtband am t-stück?


----------



## KUCKFATHA (21. Oktober 2018)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Wenn die wakü ausgeschaltet wird ist es normal das Wasser in den AGB läuft aber wenn alles richtig zu gemacht ist darf da kein Wasser austreten.Du sagst das nichts tropft bleibt fast nur der Deckel des AGB nicht richtig drauf oder der Anschluss im Deckel nicht richtig fest.
> Ist das Dichtband am t-stück?



jep ist alles vewrdichtet


----------

